# Kostenloser dynamischer DNS-Eintrag?



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Januar 2012)

Moin moin,

kennt einer von euch einen kostenlosen Hoster für dynamische IP Adressen?
Vor einem Jahr war DynDNS.org noch kostenlos wurde dann aber nicht mehr "Free2Use"

Danke euch für eure Antworten!


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dynamische IP Adresse kostenlos?*

noip.com?
Ich nutze es gelegentlich für meinen kleinen Server.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dynamische IP Adresse kostenlos?*

Ich danke dir!

Super - das ist das nach dem ich gesucht habe


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dynamische IP Adresse kostenlos?*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> (...)


 Gern geschehen, die Seite ist auch laut meinem Admin die beste. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das Topic zu korrigieren - eine dynamische IP-Adresse haben nämlich 99% aller User


----------



## baske (26. Januar 2012)

Ist dyndns.org nicht mehr frei? Bisher gab es einen kostenlosen und einen kostenpflichtigen Service. Man müsste was bezahlen wenn Mann öfter die IP Adresse aktualisiert um einer Sperre vorzubeugen. Braucht man das nicht kann/konnte man kostenlos einen DynDns Eintrag nutzen.


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2012)

baske schrieb:


> Ist dyndns.org nicht mehr frei? Bisher gab es einen kostenlosen und einen kostenpflichtigen Service. Man müsste was bezahlen wenn Mann öfter die IP Adresse aktualisiert um einer Sperre vorzubeugen. Braucht man das nicht kann/konnte man kostenlos einen DynDns Eintrag nutzen.


 Scheinbar haben die ihr Geschäftsmodell geändert - ich bin seit 2005 bei dyndns.org, habe mittlerweile aber von mehreren gehört, dass eine Neuanmeldung eines kostenlosen Accounts nicht mehr möglich sei.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Januar 2012)

Na klar - das stimmt schon mit der dynamischen Adresse die eig. jeder hat....


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Januar 2012)

dyndns ist noch kostenlos, aber es gibt keine neuen kostenlosen accounts mehr, sprich wer einen hat und wenn der account nicht abgelaufen ist in der zwischenzeit wegen innaktivität oder sonstwas, hat glück


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2012)

OMFG, du hast Recht! Man kann keinen kostenlosen Account mehr eröffnen. Die Info ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen


----------

